# Peak usage time?



## ANTIcarrot (Aug 6, 2007)

When does peak usage usually occur? I'd like to avoid it.  If lots of people do the same, it might help avoid bottle-necking the server's capacity. I'd also like to know if FA's just being busy, or my ISP is playing silly buggers.

If the answer is constant, then this might be a question for the FAQ.

If the answer isn't constant, is there any way to (wishful thinking) display relevant server data online? Furnation had a little usage-dial thing.


----------



## Janglur (Aug 6, 2007)

Same.  FA is slow even at 4am.  During the peak hours (which seem to be 6am to 1am, lol) it's near unuseable.  It's been this way since the last server move.  I understand the move was to save money.  But it seems to have hurt performance... considerably.


----------



## yak (Aug 7, 2007)

Let's use some proper time formats please, okay? 4AM means nothing when FA is being used worldwide.

I am surprised to hear you are having performance problems with FA when as no logs or graphs apparently confirm that to me. Since the server move performance has been degraded, yes, and it's a known issue. But it shoudn't have degrades as much.

Next time, when you are having FA run slow, please pay attention to the page generation time at the bottom of the page. And please let me know what it says (total time, PHP and MySQL percentage as well).

We'll be swapping our primary data server soon (though we'd do this earlier, but it just didn't work out), so performance will only get better.


----------



## Janglur (Aug 7, 2007)

Um, I take that you take personal offense to complaints of degraded performance?

Currently, it's moving quickly.
Page generated in 0.1 seconds [ 97.2% PHP, 2.8% SQL ] ( 2 queries)


Also, I don't beleive that this report takes bandwidth into account, as 90% of the time i'm having performance problems, I beleive the page spits that out but is still downloading the picture.  Forever.  And ever.
And frankly, at that speed, there's no chance it's me.  Confirmed by the fact I can visit any other site and load at hundreds of kbps while FA is still chugging on a <200k file.


----------



## ANTIcarrot (Aug 10, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Next time, when you are having FA run slow, please pay attention to the page generation time at the bottom of the page. And please let me know what it says (total time, PHP and MySQL percentage as well).



That may be because page generation doesn't seem to be a good indicator of the problem. During a typical 'fast' period, the page generation time reads 0.052 seconds, but in practice it took 3.5 seconds to load. (3PM UK time). Personally I define 'slow' when loading take ten times as long. When I catch it doing that again, I'll post the page generation stats.

In the meantime, is there another server statistic that could be used to indicated periods when server uploads/user downloads drop below a certain speed? A period users could then try and avoid, both for their own benefit and to ease up on the server during such periods?


----------



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd say about afternoon when everybody's up.


----------



## Loupgaros (Aug 10, 2007)

Peak time in UK tends to be about 7 PM GMT I've noticed. Well twice this week it was a rapid number of submissions that way. And I do avoid it, choosing to upload before then, say about 4 or 5 PM GMT, as opposed to then. I reasoned this was down to those in the US who post after our teatimes are over. Those are my observations.


----------

